# Water temps



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Just thought I'd get a discussion going on water temps in Ohio. I still had ice on the reservoirs and ponds I fish this weekend but its starting to open up. One pond I fish was opened up. Water temps have to be in the 30s still here in NW Ohio. How's everyone's else's water temp? Looking forward to those mid 40 degree temps!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was thinking about starting a similar thread, good thinking! I'm curious as to what lakes in northeast ohio have opened up, its supposed to be pretty nice this weekend and I've got a couple new rods that I've been staring at for far too long, cant wait to put my tin can on the water and break them in.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Fished a private 200 acre lake in southwest Ohio last Friday. Main lake 46 degrees. backs of coves with sun on them had 54 degrees by the afternoon. Unfortunately 18 degrees last night isn't going to help.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I've seen people posting temps of the rivers that reportedly come from gauges. Where on the gauges sites is temperature posted?


----------



## 10lbsorbust (Feb 16, 2014)

Richman said:


> Main lake 46 degrees. backs of coves with sun on them had 54 degrees


Damn! I am jealous! Hope you slayed them with those kinds of temps.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

rkierner said:


> I've seen people posting temps of the rivers that reportedly come from gauges. Where on the gauges sites is temperature posted?


not all the gauges have water temps, I know rocky river and the Cuyahoga do, though


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

41-45 on Tappan Lake


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Was out on Hoover and Alum last week highest I saw was 41, most of the lake was in the 37-38 range. This week is not helping.


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

you guys in Southern Ohio got it made.... we still have Ice on the ponds up here by cleveland.


----------

